# Belleayre 4/10



## 180 (Apr 10, 2010)

Belleayre was awesome today.  So much good snow, some thin spots, but plenty of bumps.  It warmed up beautifully today.  Definitely worth the trip if the weather is warm. I will provide more details later. Picture was from 10 am just as it got sunny.  They had the coolest 3 man bump contest relay race.  Shea, Spencer and I got 3rd place.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30689407&id=1540003293


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, nice job in all of the comps. this year.


----------



## Sotto (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice job on the comp, missed the signup(too busy skiing...)  I also had a blast today conditions were good for this late. For the curious here are some more pics from the day(too tired to post): http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=408487&id=501560580&l=78edadeaec


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2010)

Sotto said:


> Nice job on the comp, missed the signup(too busy skiing...)  I also had a blast today conditions were good for this late. For the curious here are some more pics from the day(too tired to post): http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=408487&id=501560580&l=78edadeaec



looks like a great day!


----------



## Sotto (Apr 10, 2010)

For the lazy, just some random shots from the day:

This shot sums up the day


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2010)

Sotto said:


>



This was all I needed to see. Bell tomorrow. Which trails are the bump trails?


----------



## Sotto (Apr 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> This was all I needed to see. Bell tomorrow. Which trails are the bump trails?



Off the top of my head from skiers left to right :

Seneca, Pekamoose, Yahoo, Onteora, wanatuska. I'm not sure about Peekamoose.


----------



## 180 (Apr 10, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> Wow, nice job in all of the comps. this year.



4 comps, 4 weeks in a row.  This comp was one of a kind.  I can't wait till next years. 

Drove up last night to snow squalls and high winds.  Woke up to overcast, snow and wind.  Sun soon came out.  The afternoon was great with high speed bumps and no one in our way.  Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice Pics.....Jonnypoach, Madriverjack, and myself will also be there tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faceplant (Apr 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> This was all I needed to see. Bell tomorrow. Which trails are the bump trails?


onteora top to bottom wall to wall awesome
also tops of....winisook,tongora, yahoo, seneca
also belleayre midstation down


----------



## 180 (Apr 10, 2010)

As I came into the base lodge today. I bumped into Tony Lanza, the GM.  Before I said anything, he said the only reason we are open is because of our high base elevation and exposure.......


----------



## jamesdeluxe (Apr 11, 2010)

180 said:


> As I came into the base lodge today. I bumped into Tony Lanza, the GM.  Before I said anything, he said the only reason we are open is because of our high base elevation and exposure.......


Heh, Tony... doing his Glengarry Glen Ross routine:  

ALWAYS BE CLOSING!


----------



## JimG. (Apr 11, 2010)

Greg said:


> This was all I needed to see. Bell tomorrow. Which trails are the bump trails?



The trails you want to concentrate on are:

Yahoo, Onteora, Tongora, Winisook to lower Belleayre Run.

Awesome spring bumps.


----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2010)

You guys got 3rd place in a 3-man race? That's pretty cool!  Nice job!!!


----------



## Greg (Apr 11, 2010)

180 said:


> They had the coolest 3 man bump contest relay race.  Shea, Spencer and I got 3rd place.



Don't you mean 3 "person"? You didn't tell us you lost to "Da Girls".... :razz:


----------



## 180 (Apr 11, 2010)

"da girls" were 3 full time ski school guys who were around 25 years old.  The lead guy cut me off bad causing me to spill.  Next year we bring body Armour.  I am very proud of my team whose average age was also in the mid 30's (10, 13 and 47).  The other Hunter team (2nd place) had an average age over 50.


----------



## Greg (Apr 11, 2010)

180 said:


> "da girls" were 3 full time ski school guys who were around 25 years old.  The lead guy cut me off bad causing me to spill.  Next year we bring body Armour.  I am very proud of my team whose average age was also in the mid 30's (10, 13 and 47).  The other Hunter team (2nd place) had an average age over 50.



:lol: Just teasing of course. Nice job once again, Alan!


----------



## Bandit2941 (Apr 11, 2010)

180 said:


> "da girls" were 3 full time ski school guys who were around 25 years old.  The lead guy cut me off bad causing me to spill.  Next year we bring body Armour.  I am very proud of my team whose average age was also in the mid 30's (10, 13 and 47).  The other Hunter team (2nd place) had an average age over 50.



LOL.............."da girls" were not 3 full time ski school guys; nor were they all around 25 years old............


----------



## faceplant (Apr 11, 2010)

Greg said:


> Don't you mean 3 "person"? You didn't tell us you lost to "Da Girls".... :razz:


i let that 1 slide last nite & didnt rub 180s nose in it in my t.r.
(the one nobody read)
i only ofered him congrats as i could see it was a tough race to survive


later clits


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 12, 2010)

180 said:


> Next year we bring body Armour.



Nice Job Al!

Maybe thats an idea for a new sport.  Mogulcross...


----------



## skidbump (Apr 12, 2010)

180 said:


> "da girls" were 3 full time ski school guys who were around 25 years old.  The lead guy cut me off bad causing me to spill.  Next year we bring body Armour.  I am very proud of my team whose average age was also in the mid 30's (10, 13 and 47).  The other Hunter team (2nd place) had an average age over 50.



They were 25,38,52
None are ski instuctors
25 is ski racer"snowmobiles more than skiis
38 is food service manager
52 is asst supervisor of mount


----------



## 180 (Apr 12, 2010)

skidbump said:


> They were 25,38,52
> None are ski instuctors
> 25 is ski racer"snowmobiles more than skiis
> 38 is food service manager
> 52 is asst supervisor of mount



No harm, I was really teasing, but I knew they were locals.  They were really having a lot of fun.


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Apr 13, 2010)

180 said:


> The lead guy cut me off bad causing me to spill.



The lady who thought you might be hurt when you were laying on the ground after your spill on the flat part said she saw the whole thing, and "Michelle" definitely did not cut you off, and that you used quite the expletives when she simply asked if you were ok.  It looked to her like you fell trying to get your bib off and got your poles tangled up, which she said she picked up for you as she approached to make sure you were alright...


----------

